# Monart Spa- Wexford



## AmandaMc (6 May 2009)

As a big holiday is very unlikely this year we are planning on treating ourselves to a mini break at Monart Spa or another nice hotel in Ireland.  They have an ok deal- 2 nights b&b and 1 dinner and Half hour treatment for 265 each (for 2).  Midweek.  Good deal but still very expensive compared to other hotels at the minute.  Anyone ever been- it looks fab on their brochure but is it worth the money?  
Lyrath Estate have a great midweek deal- works out half the price!  So wondering if Monart is as good as it says and worth splashing out the extra?


----------



## rob30 (6 May 2009)

Monart is a real treat, attention to detail is excellent and restaurant is very good. Never been to Lyrath


----------



## Dinny (7 May 2009)

Found monart to be excellent we went a couple of times Found no other Spa like it, havent been there in year or so. Have heard the service is not great in Lyrath but have never been there


----------



## shaking (7 May 2009)

I've heard the Monart is fab never been myself. I've been to the Lyrath twice most recently 2 weeks ago and found it excellent and really good value for money didn't have any issue with the service.


----------



## mapmc (25 May 2009)

This may be a bit late, but I have been to both and in my opinion Monart is far superior to Lyrath.  It's adults only and you can walk around in your robes all day if you like.  Once you're through the gates you can forget about everything except pampering yourself. Would love to go back. Rooms were divine, service great, ate in both restaurant and the bar and preferred the bar food! If you can get a good deal take it! You really will enjoy it.


----------



## A.J (25 May 2009)

Monart is fab! 
It's a Destination Spa and adults only so it's very different than a hotel with a spa! 

Walking around in your robe all day is so relaxing and everyone does it! 

As *mapmc* points out Once you're through the gates you can forget about everything except pampering yourself. 

Food and service all fab.
I'm trying to convince himself we need to return!

Enjoy!


----------



## Guelder (16 Aug 2009)

I'm just back from Monart and I was so disappointed - I found the room to be dirty and shabby - there were stains on the bedsheets and they were creased. In the bathroom we found the bathtub plug full of matted black hairs, it was disgusting!

We checked out early as we were not happy at all with our room and they had the cheek to bill us for the second night aswell!

We didn't think the Spa was anything spectacular either - the pool was freezing, the saunas and steam rooms were very ordinary - nothing special.

I had one massage and thought that the lady performing it wasn't great - I've had much better treatments in 3* establishments!

Overall we were bitterly disappointed as we had really wanted to spoil and treat ourselves and it ended up being such a let down.

We also felt very rushed when checking out, it felt like they just wanted our money, then here, off you go!

We definitely won't be back. The lack of hygiene and cleanliness was a major turn off.

I have been to Lyrath and Castlemartyr Resort and also the Cliff House Hotel - all of which were proper 5*, had clean facilities and the bedrooms were simply amazing!

Our room in Monart was very poor altogether and there was a strange odour in the room too.

We're so sorry we ever went at all in the first place it was a disaster from start to finish


----------



## Cat101 (16 Aug 2009)

Guelder said:


> I'm just back from Monart and I was so disappointed - I found the room to be dirty and shabby - there were stains on the bedsheets and they were creased. In the bathroom we found the bathtub plug full of matted black hairs, it was disgusting!
> 
> We checked out early as we were not happy at all with our room and they had the cheek to bill us for the second night aswell!
> 
> ...


I was there shortly after Christmas (Christmas present)  and thought it was superb.
So I'm very surprised to read you had such a bad time. 
Did you make a complaint to the managment?


----------



## lou2 (16 Aug 2009)

I absolutely loved Monart. I thought the spa staff were excellent. I got the best treatments I ever got there. I certainly didn't see any evidence of uncleanliness. Our room was nice (nothing too spectacular though). Overall, I thought it was the most relaxing experience I ever had and would definitely go back again. It sounds like you may have just had a bad experience but i'd definitely complain.


----------



## sfag (26 Aug 2009)

Have been to the Lryath.
very Good service and brekie.
5 star in places 4 in others.
85% of guests are women - mostly young and in pamper groups.  
Big hotel & well designed - but wont feel very intimate or romantic.

Good value


----------



## Badge (26 Aug 2009)

I was in Monart for the first time last weekend - It was a fantastic experience from start to finish. Very surprised to hear complaints about cleanlieness etc as I found it to be spotless through out. I thought the attention to detail, the professionalism of the staff and the quality of the facilities was top notch.  The meal in the restaurant was exceptional too..Probably the most relaxing weekend I've had and worth every penny


----------



## carcassone (27 Aug 2009)

Another endorsement of Monart - you won't regret going there, it's a truly relaxing spa break and feels completely away from everything. Staff, service and facilities are top class.


----------

